# April PE - What did you think?



## MyBeardAndMe

I left thinking it was pretty challenging, but I thought I did okay. Today I am thinking I may have to take it in October.

I got home and looked up a number of questions that I remembered struggling on. I already know I missed 8 questions.

I felt that the practice exams weren't very similar to the actual exam. The NCEES practice exam was similar in difficulty. In terms of material covered, there were huge chunks of what I studied that didn't even appear on the exam, while other areas that I barely touched on appeared more than I expected.

I used Wildi to help answer one question that I wouldn't have know otherwise. Graffeo was kind of a let down. Camara I used as I expected.

On the plus side, I do have a number of new resources to add to my binder if I do have to take it again. Does NCEES carry over even a small percentage of the same questions between exams, or are they completely new each time?


----------



## PEoct

i felt the same way , i think i did ok , it though the exam was much better than october, but ya some topics were very unexpected, and question i would have never imagines, i was so angry that they really give me new sample paper nothing came closer to the sample exam, with every exam the style is changing ,,,,,,,,,,,,  very very unexpected question,,,,,,

lets see i did neither tooo great not tooooo tooo bad,,,,,,, really on margin.

hope u all pass.......


----------



## PEoct

and yes this was my third time and every time they focus on new topic


----------



## kduff70

I felt the same way too what I studied was not entirely the areas cover on the test or at least in the way most material is cover is the different books . but what they did have I knew but there has to be a better way to prepare for this test if I have to take it again I would have to take a problem and figure all the ways possible of solving it and if there a theory type problem you have to try everyway to work all possible theory scenario


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> I've posted this before for previous exam results because it is one of the more funny synopses I've read. Still makes me laugh after reading it again. Not sure if this will help any in terms of how you think you did on the exam but it is certainly worth a good laugh. Here were the poster's thoughts about the April 2011 exam:
> 
> 
> 
> 'bingcrosbyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> EE - Power. "You sunk my battleship."
> 
> *Preparation Time/Materials:* 250 total hours. 5 textbooks, prep coursework notebook, 2 notebooks of graduate class material, calculators, snacks, rolling suitcase.
> 
> *Money:* ~$1,550.
> 
> *General Observations:* Arrived at my site 30 minutes prior to report time. Noticed that many others had literally libraries and libraries of books. Someone had a giant wagon with bungie cords holding all of the books together. Others just had a single piece of paper. Wild. I randomly started thinking of a national geographic special with narration by Morgan Freeman on PE test taking habits. I needed that laugh to clear my head.
> 
> *AM Session:* Felt the AM session was great. Only ended up with 6-7 that I didn't have a single solid answer or couldn't find it in my reference. I finished slightly early and checked only some of my work.
> 
> *PM Session:* Total unadulterated bloodbath. Couldn't seem to concentrate enough to find the equations I needed. Calculator was spitting out answers that were out of this world. Saw stuff that I barely covered in droves. About 2-3 hours into the afternoon, my brain felt like it had been through a dishwasher and I started hopping around from question to question. Not good. I will be lucky if I got a quarter to half right. I might as well have taken another discipline in the afternoon or gone to work. A monkey may have been able to do better.
> 
> *Final Thoughts:* As I left the exam area, I felt numb, dumb, and a little crushed. I felt like I blew the morning session out of the water. Then the PE got off a torpedo as I was heading to collect my stamp, promotion, and better life. I'm not very good at guessing and doing the math in my head all weekend I kept envisioning a percentage score in the upper 60s with an afternoon diagnostic that simply says "monkey". 6 months of neglecting my wife and family might be for nothing in the end except doing it all over again. I know the pass rate for repeaters is low, but what is the divorce rate?
> 
> Oh well. If I recall from a coworker, last years results were released in around 45-50 days following the exam. I think he got his in late May. We shall see. I guess the ultimate decision is now do I crack open another book....or another beer?
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## zm83

I can't say I passed and can't say I failed for sure. Definitely feel better as I saw 3 people with just Camaras book and an untabbed soft copy of the NEC. I couldn't imagine that. I put the time into it and I felt Graffeos book was a handy tool to have it covered a lot of topics if you were familiar with it.

There were a few questions I couldn't believe was on there but for the most part it was a fair exam.


----------



## PEoct

ya true, this exam was very very fair except for few quesiton but cnt blame this time on exam,


----------



## Kovz

I felt it was very challenging as well. I feel like I got a lot of answers correct, but I also know I missed several after reviewing them after the exam. I don't feel confident that I passed at this point, but I don't know if I failed either. I'm thinking I am right around the pass/fail mark... either slightly above or below it. I guess we'll find out in June.

I found it frustrating that I studied so many power factor correction and autotransformer questions, yet there was not one of either on the exam. (I don't think that's giving away too much detail to specific questions).

Of course there were also problems that I had no similar practice problems for. For example, there were problems dealing with filters and I didn't have any practice problems covering those.

I just question how is one supposed to study for such a broad exam when there really isn't any practice problem sets out there that cover everything. Sure CI and Spin-Up teach you the fundamentals needed, but when it comes down to it, they are also missing a lot of stuff that show up on the exam.

I did find 2 problems on the real exam that were almost word for word copies from the NCEES practice exam. Slightly different on one of them, but same general idea.

I felt the actual exam was slightly harder than the NCEES practice exam, but maybe because I had worked through those problems so many times that I felt they were easy because I knew how to do 78/80 of them. I'm sure if I could work through the real exam again with the same questions, I would at least get another 6 or so correct.

A note to future test takers, you definitely need the full copy of the NESC, not just the table of contents and scope. I'd highly recommend the NFPA 70E as well; needed it for one problem.


----------



## dayrongarcia

I am in the same boat as you guys, the test was challenging but not as bad as the October test. I was glad to see so many code questions and not too thrilled about the filter questions.


----------



## JB66money

I felt last year like you all feel currently, the only thing that I could remember about the exam were the 8-9 problems that I was certain that I missed and the more days passed by the more I felt that I would have to re-take the exam. However, when the results were released, I passed and then I started to remember all the problems that I got correct. I pray and hope that each and everyone of you passed this exam. One thing to take away from this is when preparing for this exam, try to learn and under the fundamental priinciples and concepts and don't get up caught with particular problem types, because passing the exam is not about looking up problem types to match correct answers. It is about reading the problem and understanding what is being asked and being able to connect the correct principles and concepts to obtain the solution. The purpose of the reference guides such as Grafeo and Camara is to provide basic principles and concepts which will assist you in answering questions, not provide problems that match actual exam questions. That is why I constantly stress understanding of concepts and principles as oppose to only solving numerical problems.


----------



## PEoct

EXACTLY we all on the same boat, but it was much much better than October, but still very tricky and realistic questions..... i wish all hard work pays off for all


----------



## PEoct

Kovz said:


> I felt it was very challenging as well. I feel like I got a lot of answers correct, but I also know I missed several after reviewing them after the exam. I don't feel confident that I passed at this point, but I don't know if I failed either. I'm thinking I am right around the pass/fail mark... either slightly above or below it. I guess we'll find out in June.
> 
> I found it frustrating that I studied so many power factor correction and autotransformer questions, yet there was not one of either on the exam. (I don't think that's giving away too much detail to specific questions).
> 
> Of course there were also problems that I had no similar practice problems for. For example, there were problems dealing with filters and I didn't have any practice problems covering those.
> 
> I just question how is one supposed to study for such a broad exam when there really isn't any practice problem sets out there that cover everything. Sure CI and Spin-Up teach you the fundamentals needed, but when it comes down to it, they are also missing a lot of stuff that show up on the exam.
> 
> I did find 2 problems on the real exam that were almost word for word copies from the NCEES practice exam. Slightly different on one of them, but same general idea.
> 
> I felt the actual exam was slightly harder than the NCEES practice exam, but maybe because I had worked through those problems so many times that I felt they were easy because I knew how to do 78/80 of them. I'm sure if I could work through the real exam again with the same questions, I would at least get another 6 or so correct.
> 
> A note to future test takers, you definitely need the full copy of the NESC, not just the table of contents and scope. I'd highly recommend the NFPA 70E as well; needed it for one problem.


and yes thank you so so much i am so so glad i got them printed i owe u 3 marks


----------



## seandapaul24

Kovz said:


> I felt it was very challenging as well. I feel like I got a lot of answers correct, but I also know I missed several after reviewing them after the exam. I don't feel confident that I passed at this point, but I don't know if I failed either. I'm thinking I am right around the pass/fail mark... either slightly above or below it. I guess we'll find out in June.
> 
> I found it frustrating that I studied so many power factor correction and autotransformer questions, yet there was not one of either on the exam. (I don't think that's giving away too much detail to specific questions).
> 
> Of course there were also problems that I had no similar practice problems for. For example, there were problems dealing with filters and I didn't have any practice problems covering those.
> 
> I just question how is one supposed to study for such a broad exam when there really isn't any practice problem sets out there that cover everything. Sure CI and Spin-Up teach you the fundamentals needed, but when it comes down to it, they are also missing a lot of stuff that show up on the exam.
> 
> I did find 2 problems on the real exam that were almost word for word copies from the NCEES practice exam. Slightly different on one of them, but same general idea.
> 
> I felt the actual exam was slightly harder than the NCEES practice exam, but maybe because I had worked through those problems so many times that I felt they were easy because I knew how to do 78/80 of them. I'm sure if I could work through the real exam again with the same questions, I would at least get another 6 or so correct.
> 
> A note to future test takers, you definitely need the full copy of the NESC, not just the table of contents and scope. I'd highly recommend the NFPA 70E as well; needed it for one problem.


Do we really have to talk about the specific topics that were on the exam? By the way filters are fair game they are part of power quality.


----------



## Kovz

seandapaul24 said:


> Do we really have to talk about the specific topics that were on the exam? By the way filters are fair game they are part of power quality.


Why wouldn't you want to discuss? That's what this board is for... to help others. I'm not discussing specific problems. I'm being just as vague about the topics as the exam specifications are. I can say there was transformer problems, there was grounding problems, there was lightning problems. That's pretty broad topics if you ask me...


----------



## knight1fox3

Kovz said:


> I just question how is one supposed to study for such a broad exam when there really isn't any practice problem sets out there that cover everything. Sure CI and Spin-Up teach you the fundamentals needed, but when it comes down to it, they are also missing a lot of stuff that show up on the exam.


But then it really wouldn't be an exam, would it? The exam covers Principles and Practice. Some of the exam material are fundamentals where you can use study guides as a reference. But some of it is also supposed to come from your real world engineering experience. Something that isn't necessarily covered in a study guide.



JB66money said:


> The purpose of the reference guides such as Grafeo and Camara is to provide basic principles and concepts which will assist you in answering questions, not provide problems that match actual exam questions. That is why I constantly stress understanding of concepts and principles as oppose to only solving numerical problems.


lusone:


----------



## PEoct

knight1fox3 said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just question how is one supposed to study for such a broad exam when there really isn't any practice problem sets out there that cover everything. Sure CI and Spin-Up teach you the fundamentals needed, but when it comes down to it, they are also missing a lot of stuff that show up on the exam.
> 
> 
> 
> But then it really wouldn't be an exam, would it? The exam covers Principles and Practice. Some of the exam material are fundamentals where you can use study guides as a reference. But some of it is also supposed to come from your real world engineering experience. Something that isn't necessarily covered in a study guide.
> 
> 
> 
> JB66money said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the reference guides such as Grafeo and Camara is to provide basic principles and concepts which will assist you in answering questions, not provide problems that match actual exam questions. That is why I constantly stress understanding of concepts and principles as oppose to only solving numerical problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lusone:
Click to expand...

totally agree esp after my 3rd attempt ! if u know fundamentals u can easily nail the exam ! but at the same it time it require real hands on experience which i doubt i have yet....


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

PEoct said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just question how is one supposed to study for such a broad exam when there really isn't any practice problem sets out there that cover everything. Sure CI and Spin-Up teach you the fundamentals needed, but when it comes down to it, they are also missing a lot of stuff that show up on the exam.
> 
> 
> 
> But then it really wouldn't be an exam, would it? The exam covers Principles and Practice. Some of the exam material are fundamentals where you can use study guides as a reference. But some of it is also supposed to come from your real world engineering experience. Something that isn't necessarily covered in a study guide.
> 
> 
> 
> JB66money said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the reference guides such as Grafeo and Camara is to provide basic principles and concepts which will assist you in answering questions, not provide problems that match actual exam questions. That is why I constantly stress understanding of concepts and principles as oppose to only solving numerical problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lusone:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree esp after my 3rd attempt ! if u know fundamentals u can easily nail the exam ! but at the same it time it require real hands on experience which i doubt i have yet....
Click to expand...

Good point about the experience. On my first attempts, back in the 90's, I had my 5 years of EE experience but after not passing I realized that my experience did not match up as well they needed to be. My field experience had more to do with mechanical and civil than it did with electrical. Plus, at that time, the exam was more broad based and covered power, electronics, etc. Flash forward to the 21st century. I had actually worked in field jobs that dealt directly with the construction and maintenance of the electric grid. That knowledge - in conjunction with the sample exams, Google, discipline specific test, etc. - helped make the difference. My point is only the individual knows whether their experience truly matches up. Mine happened to match up lot better in my career. i hope everything works out for everybody.


----------



## eksor_PE

PEoct said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just question how is one supposed to study for such a broad exam when there really isn't any practice problem sets out there that cover everything. Sure CI and Spin-Up teach you the fundamentals needed, but when it comes down to it, they are also missing a lot of stuff that show up on the exam.
> 
> 
> 
> But then it really wouldn't be an exam, would it? The exam covers Principles and Practice. Some of the exam material are fundamentals where you can use study guides as a reference. But some of it is also supposed to come from your real world engineering experience. Something that isn't necessarily covered in a study guide.
> 
> 
> 
> JB66money said:
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the reference guides such as Grafeo and Camara is to provide basic principles and concepts which will assist you in answering questions, not provide problems that match actual exam questions. That is why I constantly stress understanding of concepts and principles as oppose to only solving numerical problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lusone:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree esp after my 3rd attempt ! if u know fundamentals u can easily nail the exam ! but at the same it time it require real hands on experience which i doubt i have yet....
Click to expand...



Totally agree with this! Understanding the fundamentals and concepts are the only way to pass this exam in addition with the depth of the examinee's professional work experience. I took my PE with only 2.5 years of work experience in a design firm.


----------



## btcs31

Overall my feelings post-exam are about the same as others. There was a specific topic on the exam on 2 questions which was not covered in my practice exams or in my references that I got stuck on (already mentioned above). I also wish I had a copy of NESC. Two questions nearly word for word from the NCEES practice exam. I brought NEC 2011 and the exam referenced the 2014 version, but from what I can tell the questions weren't focused on portions of code prone to heavy revisions. Seemed to be a lot of questions on motors, and I thought Wildi would've bailed me out of more of them but that wasn't really the case.

I really only studied 40-50 hours, so I had room for improvement and will not be surprised if I'm back in October. But as a whole there wasn't too much that caught me completely off guard. I actually thought it was easier than the practice exam. My approach to references was that too many books would just bog me down, especially if I wasn't intimately familiar with all of them. In hindsight the pace of the exam for me was such that I could have afforded to page through additional references if need be on the questions I was stuck on.


----------



## MyBeardAndMe

seandapaul24 said:


> Do we really have to talk about the specific topics that were on the exam? By the way filters are fair game they are part of power quality.




I don't think Kovz is saying they weren't fair game. I think the practice exams really stress certain topics, and it is frustrating when those topics don't show up on the actual exam at all.


----------



## MyBeardAndMe

btcs31 said:


> Seemed to be a lot of questions on motors, and I thought Wildi would've bailed me out of more of them but that wasn't really the case.




I felt the same way. I kept going to Wildi and just wasted time looking. If I have to take it again, I am going to get a lot more references on motors as Camara, Graffeo, and Wildi didn't help me on this exam's motor questions. I also needed better references on batteries.


----------



## Kovz

MyBeardAndMe said:


> seandapaul24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really have to talk about the specific topics that were on the exam? By the way filters are fair game they are part of power quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Kovz is saying they weren't fair game. I think the practice exams really stress certain topics, and it is frustrating when those topics don't show up on the actual exam at all.
Click to expand...



Yes, agreed. I'm not complaining about the filters, just didn't expect to see them.



MyBeardAndMe said:


> btcs31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed to be a lot of questions on motors, and I thought Wildi would've bailed me out of more of them but that wasn't really the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the same way. I kept going to Wildi and just wasted time looking. If I have to take it again, I am going to get a lot more references on motors as Camara, Graffeo, and Wildi didn't help me on this exam's motor questions. I also needed better references on batteries.
Click to expand...



I hear ya. I need to study a bit more when it comes to motor and generator theory.


----------



## zm83

http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Handbook-Electrical-Engineers-Wayne/dp/0071762329

This book helped me. I took as many as I could and it was nice when I made my pass through and had about 80% knocked out I had time to look through them.


----------



## LWhitson2

It's interesting to hear all the references people are using. For the ME Exam I literally only used two references (NCEES FE Reference Manual primary, Lindeburgh MERM backup) and two table sets (Shapiro Thermo Tables, Fox/McDonald Fluid Tables). On the ME exam I felt like most questions were just a play on basic concepts that were reused over and over. Especially in the Thermal and Fluids Afternoon Exams.


----------



## zm83

For printouts I used some stuff from the power sub forum index thread. As far as text references here are my choices:

EE's guide to passing the power PE- Graffeo:

This is a compilation of a lot of topics on the NCEES syllabus and it doesn't get too deep. I used it for quite a few.

Electric Machinery and Power system fundamentals-Chapman:

Used this book in college. Great text for reference to motors, generators, and transformers. I like it better than wildi.

The reference book I posted earlier:

Helped me a lot with batteries, lighting, and random misc topics. It's jam packed with everything you could think of related to our field.

PPI EPRM- Camara:

Didn't study it much and the index is good and I used it some on the test. Good reference to have for those random problems you might stumble upon.

Elements of power system analysis-Stevenson:

Don't waste your money on the newer edition with Grainger added in. I got both and the older edition is 10x better. Didn't use either on the test.

Power system analysis-glover/sarma:

Good book for concepts. Didn't use on test.

Wildi:

Popular book on this forum. Hate it. Too much information jammed into a book with a crappy index. Tried to use it once on the test and set it back down. I wouldn't recommend it unless you used it in college.

Applied protective relaying-Westinghouse:

I think Blackburn wrote this book. It's a newer version of the silent sentinels book. Good book just no index. I didn't reference it on the test.

Protective relay principles-Sleva:

Excellent book on relaying and very informative. I used some on the test.

Handbook of power calculations-Beaty:

Good examples on power systems. Didn't use on test.

Renewable and efficient electric power systems-Masters:

Has a lot of solar and wind info. Found it too heavy on those for the test.

Electric distribution engineering-pansini:

Good book for real world reference. Didn't use on test or practice.

Those are some books I had. I had a lot but I'd rather go in prepared and ready to pass than unprepared and fail. But like mentioned before a lot of questions I answered off of my own knowledge. You can have all the tools in the world but you got to know how to use them and what you are using them for.


----------



## zm83

And yes I feel like a lot of other test disciplines only had 1-2 books.


----------



## jagster

hi all,

best of luck to all. my buddy who is taking the exam for the 4th time told me that april 2015 was the easiest compared to the previous 3 times he took. he prepared a lot with me for October 14 and failed with 53 marks. He spent around 50 to 60 hours and is very confident that he will pass for sure this time. he mentioned there were like 4 questions which were convoluted but others were fairly straight forward. hope this time lot of people join the club of PE.


----------



## JB66money

zm83, I used the same references that you used when I took the PE last year this time. I felt the same way about all of the references that you mentioned except Pansini, I did not have his book. I had James Burke's book Power Distribution Engineering, which was helpful during the exam and very helpful on the job. I also feel the same about Stephen Chapman's versus Theodore Wildi's books. Although Wildi's book is popular on this forum and is *"*easier to understand*"* because it has less mathematics than Chapman's, Chapman explains the topics of generators, transformers and motors much better than Wildi does *in my opinion.* As far as passing the exam, I believe that undestanding the fundamental concepts, principles and practices which enables you to use your tools effectively, is the key to passing the exam.


----------



## Saif

I'm wondering why someone retake the exam for 4 times without giving up or passed from the 2nd /3rd, for me if would fail from 2nd time i'll give up and I'll feel this exam will be impossible for me.

could you explain how the NCEES are calculating the passing score , if someone has 53/80 why he could not pass?, it suppose to be calculated under curve not necessarily 70% of 80 problems.

By the way, this exam was my first attempt, I have practiced a lot of time and I went to the exam in confidence, but right now, I think I should study a lot and a lot not only practicing.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Saif said:


> I'm wondering why someone retake the exam for 4 times without giving up or passed from the 2nd /3rd, for me if would fail from 2nd time i'll give up and I'll feel this exam will be impossible for me.
> 
> could you explain how the NCEES are calculating the passing score , if someone has 53/80 why he could not pass?, it suppose to be calculated under curve not necessarily 70% of 80 problems.
> 
> By the way, this exam was my first attempt, I have practiced a lot of time and I went to the exam in confidence, but right now, I think I should study a lot and a lot not only practicing.


Some people, such as myself, are crappy test takers.


----------



## electricalPickles PE

Saif said:


> I'm wondering why someone retake the exam for 4 times without giving up or passed from the 2nd /3rd, for me if would fail from 2nd time i'll give up and I'll feel this exam will be impossible for me.
> 
> could you explain how the NCEES are calculating the passing score , if someone has 53/80 why he could not pass?, it suppose to be calculated under curve not necessarily 70% of 80 problems.
> 
> By the way, this exam was my first attempt, I have practiced a lot of time and I went to the exam in confidence, but right now, I think I should study a lot and a lot not only practicing.




Interesting....this is actually the closest info we've received on EngineerBoards to a Oct 14 Power EE cutoff score. So we now know everyone who passed at least got a 54/80, or 67.5%

But yes, you're correct, the cut-off scores are never exactly 56/80 (70%) - they vary and are decided by the NCEES EE Power Board of Directors. You are only told your score when you fail, so sounds like the scores were cut-off at 54 or higher last October.


----------



## JB66money

Saif, a person should never give up on anything. Just because something is difficult and requires time does not mean that it is not meant for a person. Some people may require five attempts before passing, but that experience may make them become an expert as well as build character.


----------



## PEoct

JB66money said:


> Saif, a person should never give up on anything. Just because something is difficult and requires time does not mean that it is not meant for a person. Some people may require five attempts before passing, but that experience may make them become an expert as well as build character.


so true , this was my third attempt and its not like i don't study or i just go there for just sake of going,,,,,,, i have been studying sincerely for two years now, giving up everything ,,,,,, my life is holding off due to this exam...... ( may be i am not that smart lol but i try my best) but with every attempt i feel myself more close to my goal. this is not something i forget today and dnt have to look back again. today or tomorrow,,,,,,,, sooner or later i have to give this exam ,,,,,,,,,,, so why not FIGHT till i reach there............ so keep on trying ,,,,,,, and trust me this not at all easiest thing to do. it take lots of efforts and support ! most of the people at my work place got there PE on not less than 3 or 4th attempt and it very very normal thing.

so never give up !


----------



## Oneeye0236

Saif said:


> I'm wondering why someone retake the exam for 4 times without giving up or passed from the 2nd /3rd, for me if would fail from 2nd time i'll give up and I'll feel this exam will be impossible for me.
> 
> could you explain how the NCEES are calculating the passing score , if someone has 53/80 why he could not pass?, it suppose to be calculated under curve not necessarily 70% of 80 problems.
> 
> By the way, this exam was my first attempt, I have practiced a lot of time and I went to the exam in confidence, but right now, I think I should study a lot and a lot not only practicing.


I took the exam for the 2nd time. I will say that I'm a better more knowledgeable engineer for having studied for the exam twice. As others have said I know someone who took it 3-4 times and got 30% scores on the exam and passed it on the 4th or 5th time. Never give up trying as you may learn from your studies or experiences.


----------



## Saif

I agree with you all, the person should never giving up, until get his/her great prize "PE certificate" .


----------



## Kovz

I struggled passing the FE... it took me several attempts. And I won't be surprised if it takes the same for the PE. But I will never quit working toward my goals. I would often watch YouTube videos about motivation, or read motivational quotes to help pick me up when I was feeling down.

There are several good quotes on this website... but here's a great one that is very fitting for us EE's...



> “Edison failed 10,000 times before he made the electric light. Do not be discouraged if you fail a few times.”


http://www.doonething.org/quotes/perseverance-quotes.htm


----------



## HokiePower

Hey everyone. First time poster here. I've been lurking around this board for the past few weeks leading up to the exam.

This was my first attempt at the Power PE and I wasn't as happy leaving the exam as I hoped I would be. Very similar feelings as others have already posted- I wouldn't be surprised if I pass or fail.

Lots of gimmie questions but also a solid 10 or so I was not prepared for. Harmonic filters and generation fundamentals are not my forte. I took a prep course and spent a good portion of the past two and half months studying. It was annoying to have spent a lot of time studying specific topics that didn't end up being on the test, but I guess that's just the way it goes.

JB66money's first post on this thread is great advice. Looking back on my studying I probably focused probably too much on working specific problems (NCEES practice exam, PPI &amp; CI). If I take it again in October I'll spend more time gathering good supplemental materials and familiarizing myself with the concepts and principals.... in addition to doing practice exam problems.

Hope you all passed!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Welcome and best of luck.


----------



## MyBeardAndMe

jonsrirama said:


> hi all,
> 
> best of luck to all. my buddy who is taking the exam for the 4th time told me that april 2015 was the easiest compared to the previous 3 times he took. he prepared a lot with me for October 14 and failed with 53 marks. He spent around 50 to 60 hours and is very confident that he will pass for sure this time. he mentioned there were like 4 questions which were convoluted but others were fairly straight forward. hope this time lot of people join the club of PE.




I'm wondering if the exam was actually easier than the past 3 times or if it just feels easier because the more time someone studies, the more they learn and the more comfortable they are with the fundamentals/material. If I had to take it again, I would put another 3-4 months worth of studying and build on my knowledge that I had from the first exam. So I wonder if it feels easier each time you take it. Anyone that has taken the exam more than once care to share their opinion on that?


----------



## HokiePower

Ken 3.0 said:


> Welcome and best of luck.




Thanks! Same to you.


----------



## JB66money

I hope that you all passed this round, and always try to remember that* it is not if you pass the PE, but when you pass it*. So never give up, after you pass, you will definitely become better engineers even though some of you may already be good engineers. May God bless you all.


----------



## legato

Hey all, yeah this seemed more doable that the Oct '14 exam...

Hope I get it this time (2nd attempt).

Anyway, anyone use the study guides from Chelepati?

I bought v2 and 3 and didn't really have the time to get into that.

I skimmed v2 which covers the PE exam breadth, but its almost like a re-hash of the materials found in Graffeo and the Camara.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

HokiePower said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Same to you.
Click to expand...

Thanks. But I passed last time around.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

MyBeardAndMe said:


> jonsrirama said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all,
> 
> best of luck to all. my buddy who is taking the exam for the 4th time told me that april 2015 was the easiest compared to the previous 3 times he took. he prepared a lot with me for October 14 and failed with 53 marks. He spent around 50 to 60 hours and is very confident that he will pass for sure this time. he mentioned there were like 4 questions which were convoluted but others were fairly straight forward. hope this time lot of people join the club of PE.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the exam was actually easier than the past 3 times or if it just feels easier because the more time someone studies, the more they learn and the more comfortable they are with the fundamentals/material. If I had to take it again, I would put another 3-4 months worth of studying and build on my knowledge that I had from the first exam. So I wonder if it feels easier each time you take it. Anyone that has taken the exam more than once care to share their opinion on that?
Click to expand...

In my experience, it just depends on the test cycle. If you repeat, you know how to study for the previous test. Unfortunately, they seem to know that and pull out a fresh batch of never-before-seen questions just to mess with you. Hopefully you all caught an easier cycle and passed!


----------



## HokiePower

Ken 3.0 said:


> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Same to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. But I passed last time around.
Click to expand...

Oops. I thought everyone who passed had 'PE' in their username. Looked that way in some other threads I was reading.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Depends on the person.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP

zm83 said:


> For printouts I used some stuff from the power sub forum index thread. As far as text references here are my choices:
> 
> EE's guide to passing the power PE- Graffeo:
> 
> This is a compilation of a lot of topics on the NCEES syllabus and it doesn't get too deep. I used it for quite a few.
> 
> Electric Machinery and Power system fundamentals-Chapman:
> 
> Used this book in college. Great text for reference to motors, generators, and transformers. I like it better than wildi.
> 
> The reference book I posted earlier:
> 
> Helped me a lot with batteries, lighting, and random misc topics. It's jam packed with everything you could think of related to our field.
> 
> PPI EPRM- Camara:
> 
> Didn't study it much and the index is good and I used it some on the test. Good reference to have for those random problems you might stumble upon.
> 
> Elements of power system analysis-Stevenson:
> 
> Don't waste your money on the newer edition with Grainger added in. I got both and the older edition is 10x better. Didn't use either on the test.
> 
> Power system analysis-glover/sarma:
> 
> Good book for concepts. Didn't use on test.
> 
> Wildi:
> 
> Popular book on this forum. Hate it. Too much information jammed into a book with a crappy index. Tried to use it once on the test and set it back down. I wouldn't recommend it unless you used it in college.
> 
> Applied protective relaying-Westinghouse:
> 
> I think Blackburn wrote this book. It's a newer version of the silent sentinels book. Good book just no index. I didn't reference it on the test.
> 
> Protective relay principles-Sleva:
> 
> Excellent book on relaying and very informative. I used some on the test.
> 
> Handbook of power calculations-Beaty:
> 
> Good examples on power systems. Didn't use on test.
> 
> Renewable and efficient electric power systems-Masters:
> 
> Has a lot of solar and wind info. Found it too heavy on those for the test.
> 
> Electric distribution engineering-pansini:
> 
> Good book for real world reference. Didn't use on test or practice.
> 
> Those are some books I had. I had a lot but I'd rather go in prepared and ready to pass than unprepared and fail. But like mentioned before a lot of questions I answered off of my own knowledge. You can have all the tools in the world but you got to know how to use them and what you are using them for.


Interesting...our experiences are almost exactly opposite:

EE's guide to passing the power PE- Graffeo:

Did not have nor use.

Electric Machinery and Power system fundamentals-Chapman:

Did not have nor use.

The reference book I posted earlier:

A self made document is much more valuable than borrowing one from someone else.

PPI EPRM- Camara:

I thought it was over priced and overrated. I did use and study from, but in general this book was disappointing. The breadth was a little comforting though.

Elements of power system analysis-Stevenson:

I thought this book was key on the test.

Power system analysis-glover/sarma:

Used this book in college, so I repurchased it while studying. Grainger/Stevenson &amp; Wildi were better resources.

Wildi:

I thought this book was key on the test.

Applied protective relaying-Westinghouse (Blackburn):

I actually bought this book to learn from after the test. It has good information, though it is overkill for what is covered on the test.

Protective relay principles-Sleva:

Did not have nor use.

Handbook of power calculations-Beaty:

I had this book. It blows.

Renewable and efficient electric power systems-Masters:

Never heard of. Did not have nor use.

Electric distribution engineering-pansini:

Never heard of. Did not have nor use.


----------



## jdscottPE

Guys, I have a slightly different perspective here. I took the civil exam in '09 and left knowing that I had crushed it. I knew my study materials had been spot on.

I took power last week and was baffled by how different the test was than the study materials. The biggest issue wasn't what was on the test, but what was not on it. I worked the 4 CI exams twice each. Graffeo, once. NCEES, three times. I was at the point to where I could do those exams without opening a book. The actual exam did not have the same stuff.

Also, I liked Wildi because it actually covered things specific to industry. I actually learned stuff helpful for my job. I also had Grainger and Camara and dozens of printed guides. The NEMA guide for adjustable speed drives is helpful in industry too.

I should have taken NEMA MG-1 and also something more on batteries. I needed more on illumination (Graffeo and Camara were helpful but not enough).

I was thankful to have a full NESC. I was also happy to see NEC 2011 lining up with 2014, but I did have one question that I am considering reporting to NCEES because it was "off."

I found at least one typo (kva vs kv) that did not materially affect the question but it did make me question the quality of the exam authoring.

Summary: I am convinced that the lower pass rates in power are due to there not being one comprehensive guide that a candidate can study to prepare for the test (plus codes, obviously). Over in civil, we have Lindburg's book which looks like Camara. You basically need that and you're good to go. If you work all the practice problems in the workbook, you're ready. The practice is harder than the test, but it all relevant.

Just my two cents. Back to work while we wait on the results...


----------



## HokiePower

jdscottPE said:


> .
> 
> I was thankful to have a full NESC. I was also happy to see NEC 2011 lining up with 2014, but I did have one question that I am considering reporting to NCEES because it was "off."
> 
> I found at least one typo (kva vs kv) that did not materially affect the question but it did make me question the quality of the exam authoring.


Great perspective. Thanks for posting.

I noticed the same typo you mentioned- kv/kva

I also believe one of the NEC problems was specific to the 2014 code. I'm not entirely positive about this but I used the 2014 NEC Handbook which highlights all new changes. I seem to remember one of the solutions I came up with specifically used the highlighted portion.


----------



## maverickPEPower

I am glad to hear you guys(repeaters) did better than Oct' 14. I hope you all pass.


----------



## Kovz

Very insightful post, jdscottPE. Thanks for sharing.

I completely agree, I could work most of the practice problems without even looking at reference materials because I became so familiar with the formulas, concepts, etc. I was scoring in the 90%+ range on CI, Spin-up, Graffeo, and NCEES practice exams. However I am almost certain I failed this exam. I can count at least 15 problems that I remember that I know I missed... after looking them up afterward. Slim chance in hell I missed 24 or less total.

What is the NEMA MG-1? I've tried searching google. Is this a book or table that we should be taking into the exam (in case we have to retake the exam)?

I noticed one of the NEC problems being a bit "off" as well. Or having 2 acceptable answers.

I also saw the KVA vs KV error. I'm hoping that problem is thrown out.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP

Kovz said:


> What is the NEMA MG-1? I've tried searching google. Is this a book or table that we should be taking into the exam (in case we have to retake the exam)?


Motor Standard

http://www.nema.org/Standards/Pages/Motors-and-Generators.aspx




jdscottPE said:


> Summary: I am convinced that the lower pass rates in power are due to there not being one comprehensive guide that a candidate can study to prepare for the test (plus codes, obviously). Over in civil, we have Lindburg's book which looks like Camara. You basically need that and you're good to go. If you work all the practice problems in the workbook, you're ready. The practice is harder than the test, but it all relevant.


But that's because as electrical engineers all of our information doesn't come out of a table like the civil engineers.

Why have you needed to take both the Civil and Electrical? I thought as a Civil you were allowed to stamp electrical drawings that are incidental to your design (such as building power distribution). Is this not the case?


----------



## Kovz

cupojoe PE said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the NEMA MG-1? I've tried searching google. Is this a book or table that we should be taking into the exam (in case we have to retake the exam)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor Standard
> 
> http://www.nema.org/Standards/Pages/Motors-and-Generators.aspx
Click to expand...



So this is something we should be bringing to the exam? Nice of them to put it in the exam specifications. I don't know if it was really needed to solve that problem or not. I probably missed it.


----------



## HokiePower

I hope we weren't required to bring the NEMA standard. That thing is $414!

I'm pretty sure you didn't need it to solve the problem. I'm also pretty sure I got it wrong.. unless I guessed correct.


----------



## electricalPickles PE

jdscottPE said:


> Guys, I have a slightly different perspective here. I took the civil exam in '09 and left knowing that I had crushed it. I knew my study materials had been spot on.
> 
> I took power last week and was baffled by how different the test was than the study materials. The biggest issue wasn't what was on the test, but what was not on it. I worked the 4 CI exams twice each. Graffeo, once. NCEES, three times. I was at the point to where I could do those exams without opening a book. The actual exam did not have the same stuff.
> 
> Also, I liked Wildi because it actually covered things specific to industry. I actually learned stuff helpful for my job. I also had Grainger and Camara and dozens of printed guides. The NEMA guide for adjustable speed drives is helpful in industry too.
> 
> I should have taken NEMA MG-1 and also something more on batteries. I needed more on illumination (Graffeo and Camara were helpful but not enough).
> 
> I was thankful to have a full NESC. I was also happy to see NEC 2011 lining up with 2014, but I did have one question that I am considering reporting to NCEES because it was "off."
> 
> I found at least one typo (kva vs kv) that did not materially affect the question but it did make me question the quality of the exam authoring.
> 
> Summary: I am convinced that the lower pass rates in power are due to there not being one comprehensive guide that a candidate can study to prepare for the test (plus codes, obviously). Over in civil, we have Lindburg's book which looks like Camara. You basically need that and you're good to go. If you work all the practice problems in the workbook, you're ready. The practice is harder than the test, but it all relevant.
> 
> Just my two cents. Back to work while we wait on the results...


Why would you take the PE test twice?! Can't you take any discipline you wish and be a PE? So confused.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I brought up some of these points when they sent out the survey last time. If they keep seeing the same concerns, maybe they will look into it. They should publish a list of books that the exam was based on. Too many topics to cover for the power exam.


----------



## MyBeardAndMe

NEMA MG-1 wasn't needed to solve the problem. That was one of the problems I know I missed.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

electricalPickles said:


> jdscottPE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I have a slightly different perspective here. I took the civil exam in '09 and left knowing that I had crushed it. I knew my study materials had been spot on.
> 
> I took power last week and was baffled by how different the test was than the study materials. The biggest issue wasn't what was on the test, but what was not on it. I worked the 4 CI exams twice each. Graffeo, once. NCEES, three times. I was at the point to where I could do those exams without opening a book. The actual exam did not have the same stuff.
> 
> Also, I liked Wildi because it actually covered things specific to industry. I actually learned stuff helpful for my job. I also had Grainger and Camara and dozens of printed guides. The NEMA guide for adjustable speed drives is helpful in industry too.
> 
> I should have taken NEMA MG-1 and also something more on batteries. I needed more on illumination (Graffeo and Camara were helpful but not enough).
> 
> I was thankful to have a full NESC. I was also happy to see NEC 2011 lining up with 2014, but I did have one question that I am considering reporting to NCEES because it was "off."
> 
> I found at least one typo (kva vs kv) that did not materially affect the question but it did make me question the quality of the exam authoring.
> 
> Summary: I am convinced that the lower pass rates in power are due to there not being one comprehensive guide that a candidate can study to prepare for the test (plus codes, obviously). Over in civil, we have Lindburg's book which looks like Camara. You basically need that and you're good to go. If you work all the practice problems in the workbook, you're ready. The practice is harder than the test, but it all relevant.
> 
> Just my two cents. Back to work while we wait on the results...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you take the PE test twice?! Can't you take any discipline you wish and be a PE? So confused.
Click to expand...

In some states you are licensed as a "Professional Engineer" and they leave it up to you to only stamp things in your area of expertise. Other states are "discipline Specific" where you can only stamp drawings in the discipline in which you're licensed.

http://ncees.org/licensing-boards/ Pick the state you're interested in. At the bottom of the contact information is something called a board profile. click on that, then general information and it's the sixth item down.


----------



## knight1fox3

electricalPickles said:


> Why would you take the PE test twice?! Can't you take any discipline you wish and be a PE? So confused.


How is this confusing? There are a number of members on this board who have taken multiple PE exams such that they are then allowed to stamp things that fall within the corresponding competency.

And I also don't see NEMA MG-1 as being a necessary resource for the exam. That is a motor testing standard. Not a specification standard.


----------



## khaled

Kovz said:


> Very insightful post, jdscottPE. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I completely agree, I could work most of the practice problems without even looking at reference materials because I became so familiar with the formulas, concepts, etc. I was scoring in the 90%+ range on CI, Spin-up, Graffeo, and NCEES practice exams. However I am almost certain I failed this exam. I can count at least 15 problems that I remember that I know I missed... after looking them up afterward. Slim chance in hell I missed 24 or less total.
> 
> What is the NEMA MG-1? I've tried searching google. Is this a book or table that we should be taking into the exam (in case we have to retake the exam)?
> 
> I noticed one of the NEC problems being a bit "off" as well. Or having 2 acceptable answers.
> 
> I also saw the KVA vs KV error. I'm hoping that problem is thrown out.


Kovz you could still pass, the exam is curved.. I know someone who was certain he missed more than 20 and he end up scoring an 80%. Some questions do have errors and I believe they get thrown out. Last time when I studied for the exam, I answered all the practice exams you mentioned minus the Graffeo and I was scoring in the 90% range too, the problem is I just don't think that covers everything on the exam, and I am sure you saw that yourself. That's why I made a comment 10 days before the test that basically I did all these exams and I still didn't make it.

I think these exams you mentioned cover a solid portion of the test and puts you in the groove of answering problems, but I really do believe that they only cover about 50% of the exam material. I think the best way to prepare would be look at the topics mentioned at the beginning of the NCEES practice exam and make sure you have an understanding on every topic and some material to reference during the test. Usually if you take a class they provide you with notes that would cover all the topics, and that helps during the test. Also, reading researching the internet and printing some related articles and reading them helps too.

The exam was not an easy one. I really hope that we all score higher than the cut score and pass, I know that everyone that reads this thread put his heart into studying and spent long hours looking at books and answering questions. Let's hope we get rewarded for our hard work and find that magical word "pass" next to our names!!


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

khaled said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very insightful post, jdscottPE. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I completely agree, I could work most of the practice problems without even looking at reference materials because I became so familiar with the formulas, concepts, etc. I was scoring in the 90%+ range on CI, Spin-up, Graffeo, and NCEES practice exams. However I am almost certain I failed this exam. I can count at least 15 problems that I remember that I know I missed... after looking them up afterward. Slim chance in hell I missed 24 or less total.
> 
> What is the NEMA MG-1? I've tried searching google. Is this a book or table that we should be taking into the exam (in case we have to retake the exam)?
> 
> I noticed one of the NEC problems being a bit "off" as well. Or having 2 acceptable answers.
> 
> I also saw the KVA vs KV error. I'm hoping that problem is thrown out.
> 
> 
> 
> Kovz you could still pass, the exam is curved.. I know someone who was certain he missed more than 20 and he end up scoring an 80%. Some questions do have errors and I believe they get thrown out. Last time when I studied for the exam, I answered all the practice exams you mentioned minus the Graffeo and I was scoring in the 90% range too, the problem is I just don't think that covers everything on the exam, and I am sure you saw that yourself. That's why I made a comment 10 days before the test that basically I did all these exams and I still didn't make it.
> 
> I think these exams you mentioned cover a solid portion of the test and puts you in the groove of answering problems, but I really do believe that they only cover about 50% of the exam material. I think the best way to prepare would be look at the topics mentioned at the beginning of the NCEES practice exam and make sure you have an understanding on every topic and some material to reference during the test. Usually if you take a class they provide you with notes that would cover all the topics, and that helps during the test. Also, reading researching the internet and printing some related articles and reading them helps too.
> 
> The exam was not an easy one. I really hope that we all score higher than the cut score and pass, I know that everyone that reads this thread put his heart into studying and spent long hours looking at books and answering questions. Let's hope we get rewarded for our hard work and find that magical word "pass" next to our names!!
Click to expand...

if you look at the NCEES website under "Exams" and "Scoring Process" they "explain". For all practical purposes it is a curve although I think my wife, who is familiar with scoring processes, used another name for it. Bottom line Kovz, I agree with Khaled that you may have done better than you think.


----------



## HokiePower

Anyone know where I go on the NCEES site to report the kV/kVA typo? Can't find it anywhere on their website or materials.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

HokiePower said:


> Anyone know where I go on the NCEES site to report the kV/kVA typo? Can't find it anywhere on their website or materials.




It's right there on their homepage on the right hand side.......


----------



## trainrider

For those who took the School of PE Power or GaTech courses, did you find the course notes and problem sets helpful for this April exam?

Btw...thank you so much for this thread, very helpful.

Good luck on passing your exams.


----------



## jslogsdon

Hey Everyone,

This is my first real post...my other was asking Kovz for a link to something. And thank you, Kovz...I was able to answer something correctly with your help.

Unfortunately I don't think I did well, I concentrated too much answering the sample exam questions and not enough time learning the concepts (especially electric machine concepts-yikes). So, here in about 3 weeks it's back to the books and learning the concepts before anything else. I also had a lot of trouble with the time factor. I tried to work the exam with labeling the questions with a 1,2,3, or 4 based on difficulty, but I got hung up in the 3rd pass and could only complete about 65% of the AM and PM parts. The rest I just narrowed down to a 50/50 guess or filled in a 'B' bubble. So, now I'm back to the beginning. I do think I've learned a lot from taking this exam and I will use all of that information for the October 2015 exam.

Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

mramos said:


> For those who took the School of PE Power or GaTech courses, did you find the course notes and problem sets helpful for this April exam?
> 
> Btw...thank you so much for this thread, very helpful.
> 
> Good luck on passing your exams.


mramos.............I know I'm not answering your specific question but the GaTech was very helpful for the April 2014 exam (last year). Provided a good basic knowledge that prepared me well for all the sample exams I took. This worked well for me in that I graduated in the late '80's and had to refamiliarize myself with the material.


----------



## dayrongarcia

jslogsdon said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> This is my first real post...my other was asking Kovz for a link to something. And thank you, Kovz...I was able to answer something correctly with your help.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think I did well, I concentrated too much answering the sample exam questions and not enough time learning the concepts (especially electric machine concepts-yikes). So, here in about 3 weeks it's back to the books and learning the concepts before anything else. I also had a lot of trouble with the time factor. I tried to work the exam with labeling the questions with a 1,2,3, or 4 based on difficulty, but I got hung up in the 3rd pass and could only complete about 65% of the AM and PM parts. The rest I just narrowed down to a 50/50 guess or filled in a 'B' bubble. So, now I'm back to the beginning. I do think I've learned a lot from taking this exam and I will use all of that information for the October 2015 exam.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone.


If you answered most of the 65% questions correctly and then have a 50/50 chance on the others, your chances of passing are high, keep your head up and wait for the results before studying. Enjoy the summer  .


----------



## iwire

HokiePower said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Same to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. But I passed last time around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops. I thought everyone who passed had 'PE' in their username. Looked that way in some other threads I was reading.
Click to expand...

Depending..not everyone like to boast their PE LOL


----------



## Kovz

khaled said:


> Kovz you could still pass, the exam is curved.. I know someone who was certain he missed more than 20 and he end up scoring an 80%. Some questions do have errors and I believe they get thrown out. Last time when I studied for the exam, I answered all the practice exams you mentioned minus the Graffeo and I was scoring in the 90% range too, the problem is I just don't think that covers everything on the exam, and I am sure you saw that yourself. That's why I made a comment 10 days before the test that basically I did all these exams and I still didn't make it.
> 
> I think these exams you mentioned cover a solid portion of the test and puts you in the groove of answering problems, but I really do believe that they only cover about 50% of the exam material. I think the best way to prepare would be look at the topics mentioned at the beginning of the NCEES practice exam and make sure you have an understanding on every topic and some material to reference during the test. Usually if you take a class they provide you with notes that would cover all the topics, and that helps during the test. Also, reading researching the internet and printing some related articles and reading them helps too.
> 
> The exam was not an easy one. I really hope that we all score higher than the cut score and pass, I know that everyone that reads this thread put his heart into studying and spent long hours looking at books and answering questions. Let's hope we get rewarded for our hard work and find that magical word "pass" next to our names!!


You're absolutely right, the practice exams only cover a portion of what could be on this exam. Thank you for the motivating words. I guess we'll see what happens when the results come out.



KatyLied said:


> if you look at the NCEES website under "Exams" and "Scoring Process" they "explain". For all practical purposes it is a curve although I think my wife, who is familiar with scoring processes, used another name for it. Bottom line Kovz, I agree with Khaled that you may have done better than you think.


I pray that you're right. If not, I've got some work to do for the October exam.



jslogsdon said:


> This is my first real post...my other was asking Kovz for a link to something. And thank you, Kovz...I was able to answer something correctly with your help.


You're welcome. I'm glad it helped. Best of luck to you!


----------



## jslogsdon

dayrongarcia said:


> jslogsdon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> This is my first real post...my other was asking Kovz for a link to something. And thank you, Kovz...I was able to answer something correctly with your help.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think I did well, I concentrated too much answering the sample exam questions and not enough time learning the concepts (especially electric machine concepts-yikes). So, here in about 3 weeks it's back to the books and learning the concepts before anything else. I also had a lot of trouble with the time factor. I tried to work the exam with labeling the questions with a 1,2,3, or 4 based on difficulty, but I got hung up in the 3rd pass and could only complete about 65% of the AM and PM parts. The rest I just narrowed down to a 50/50 guess or filled in a 'B' bubble. So, now I'm back to the beginning. I do think I've learned a lot from taking this exam and I will use all of that information for the October 2015 exam.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> If you answered most of the 65% questions correctly and then have a 50/50 chance on the others, your chances of passing are high, keep your head up and wait for the results before studying. Enjoy the summer  .
Click to expand...

Thank you and you are right...I will wait for the results.


----------



## Saif

I took the School of PE, it was helpful with the most of topic, but unfortunately , when they have explained about grounding or lighting protection , the question in the actual exam were different from the course. I have never seen these question before. For the NEMA question , and filter are the same issue.

But generally, If someone was understood all the concepts of notes, definitely, he could answer so many question.

the other problem, the course started just 5 weeks before the exam day, so there was not enough time to focus with everything they explained.

Good luck to everyone took the PE exam, hoping you will pass.


----------



## Saif

I'm sorry, I meant lightning not lighting.


----------



## trainrider

Saif said:


> I took the School of PE, it was helpful with the most of topic, but unfortunately , when they have explained about grounding or lighting protection , the question in the actual exam were different from the course. I have never seen these question before. For the NEMA question , and filter are the same issue.
> 
> But generally, If someone was understood all the concepts of notes, definitely, he could answer so many question.
> 
> the other problem, the course started just 5 weeks before the exam day, so there was not enough time to focus with everything they explained.
> 
> Good luck to everyone took the PE exam, hoping you will pass.




Thank you Saif and KatyLied.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

iwire said:


> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Same to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. But I passed last time around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops. I thought everyone who passed had 'PE' in their username. Looked that way in some other threads I was reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending..not everyone like to boast their PE LOL
Click to expand...

I don't think it's because we're boasting about passing the PE (at least I'm not and either way passing is something to be proud of). EB-wise it makes sense to have PE on your user name so new members seeking advice can easily see if you've taken and passed the exam. It's an easy way to verify that you've been there/done that and are giving information based on experience.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

+1^^^^


----------



## iwire

Ramnares P.E. said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Same to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. But I passed last time around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops. I thought everyone who passed had 'PE' in their username. Looked that way in some other threads I was reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending..not everyone like to boast their PE LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's because we're boasting about passing the PE (at least I'm not and either way passing is something to be proud of). EB-wise it makes sense to have PE on your user name so new members seeking advice can easily see if you've taken and passed the exam. It's an easy way to verify that you've been there/done that and are giving information based on experience.
Click to expand...

i was joking on that boasting thing actually


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There are no jokes here at EB, this is a serious engineering forum.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> There are no jokes here at EB, this is a serious engineering forum.


Since when?!?

[emoji3] [emoji48]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Or....you can't change your damn name.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> There are no jokes here at EB, this is a serious engineering forum.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## PEoct

with more day passing ....more questions i remember i did wrong  :hung-037:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

PEoct said:


> with more day passing ....more questions i remember i did wrong  :hung-037:




Try not to think about it, you'll just drive yourself crazy at this point.


----------



## PEoct

true omg i try not to and keep saying this to all..... but thought of failing.... always back of my mind


----------



## matt267 PE

In the mean time, head over to the spam thread to pass the time: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25068&amp;page=1


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP

iwire said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Same to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. But I passed last time around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops. I thought everyone who passed had 'PE' in their username. Looked that way in some other threads I was reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending..not everyone like to boast their PE LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's because we're boasting about passing the PE (at least I'm not and either way passing is something to be proud of). EB-wise it makes sense to have PE on your user name so new members seeking advice can easily see if you've taken and passed the exam. It's an easy way to verify that you've been there/done that and are giving information based on experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was joking on that boasting thing actually
Click to expand...

Speaking of boasting....do you ever post at the Mike Holt forums? I saw someone on there today named iwire.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> In the mean time, head over to the spam thread to pass the time: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25068&amp;page=1


I thought you were studying??


----------



## matt267 PE

Um, yeah, I.., um, ok. I am.


----------



## iwire

cupojoe PE said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Same to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. But I passed last time around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops. I thought everyone who passed had 'PE' in their username. Looked that way in some other threads I was reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending..not everyone like to boast their PE LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's because we're boasting about passing the PE (at least I'm not and either way passing is something to be proud of). EB-wise it makes sense to have PE on your user name so new members seeking advice can easily see if you've taken and passed the exam. It's an easy way to verify that you've been there/done that and are giving information based on experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was joking on that boasting thing actually
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of boasting....do you ever post at the Mike Holt forums? I saw someone on there today named iwire.
Click to expand...

Ya, I am a member there and yes I do post there...but unfortunately i am just a regular member. Iwire there is a moderator and he knows more the NEC than me can imagine haha


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Um, yeah, I.., um, ok. I am.


Did you remember to sign up this time??


----------



## knight1fox3

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, I.., um, ok. I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you remember to sign up this time??
Click to expand...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, I.., um, ok. I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you remember to sign up this time??
Click to expand...

Dang dawg!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, I.., um, ok. I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you remember to sign up this time??
Click to expand...


----------



## Somic95

Hi, This is my FIRST post and I am very very angry to myself.!!!, not knowing how many correct I got.

I have studied 3 months prior to exam almost everyday like 3-4 hours. Plus I took last 2 weeks off from work and study about 12 hours a day. And I dont even know if I made it or not. Most subjects that I was strong was not in the exam as heavy that I expected. I wanted more relay protection, transmission, power factor, motor questions. Also as others stated they came up with unexpected subjects like NEMA, filter, harmonics.

Let me tell you, I ENJOED studying. If I fail I am not sad because I want to study more and do 80/80. In the other hand, at work, people were expecting me to pass. Because everyone knows I was the only one took this test very seriosly. And spend a lot of time preparing.

Last April I walked in to the exam room with NEC 2011, Blackburn, Glover Power book, NECS and my master notes. That was it. I did 47/80. I said to myself "If I put little time I will do 80/80 net year. Yeah, sure This April, after spending about 400 hours studying, I cant even say I got this many questions right.

And another point NCEES should be aware of , if you put 800 guys and 50 females in to the wedding hall and if 800 guys uses the restroom which has 3 seater and 6 urinals, in 8 hours you guess what that restroom will look like after/during the test.

Also , KVA / KV error, was it in the morning or afternoon? What was the question related? I did not notice that.

I noticed one of the NEC problems being a bit "off" as well. Or having 2 acceptable answers. 
I also saw the KVA vs KV error. I'm hoping that problem is thrown out.


----------



## J-Dubbs

Somic95 said:


> Also , KVA / KV error, was it in the morning or afternoon? What was the question related? I did not notice that.
> 
> ...
> 
> I also saw the KVA vs KV error. I'm hoping that problem is thrown out.


Uhhhh...


----------



## Somic95

J-Dubbs said:


> Somic95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also , KVA / KV error, was it in the morning or afternoon? What was the question related? I did not notice that.
> 
> ...
> 
> I also saw the KVA vs KV error. I'm hoping that problem is thrown out.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh...
Click to expand...

ok, I know what you think.

Last two sentences I was trying to quote from someone who posted it earlier. But I lost the header, it looked like I typed that. I could not find the place to edit the post.


----------



## khaled

Did you guys think it was harder in the morning or in the afternoon? I felt better about the morning.


----------



## Saif

Me too, I felt that the Moring was better


----------



## arboyle

Yep, morning was definitely easier for me.


----------



## HokiePower

I thought both were pretty equal in difficulty. Morning may have been slightly more difficult because I spent the first 20 minutes trying to calm my nerves.


----------



## zm83

Morning was more straight forward to me also.


----------



## J-Dubbs

It's always interesting when I see comments that the morning or afternoon session was easier or harder than the other for the Power exam. My understanding is that problems are fairly evenly distributed through both sessions for Electrical, unlike some of the other exams which have a "breadth" session in the morning and a "depth" session in the afternoon. That was my experience for the most part when I took it last fall, I didn't find either session to be particularly easier than the other and thought topics were spread out pretty evenly between the two.

Not saying you guys are wrong, just interesting how different perceptions can be.


----------



## iwire

J-Dubbs said:


> It's always interesting when I see comments that the morning or afternoon session was easier or harder than the other for the Power exam. My understanding is that problems are fairly evenly distributed through both sessions for Electrical, unlike some of the other exams which have a "breadth" session in the morning and a "depth" session in the afternoon. That was my experience for the most part when I took it last fall, I didn't find either session to be particularly easier than the other and thought topics were spread out pretty evenly between the two.
> 
> Not saying you guys are wrong, just interesting how different perceptions can be.


I think both are equally hard but because our mind was prep and ready for battle in the morning and as the battle keep grind into the PM session, our mind are working less efficient than the morning (not this cycle test, I took mine last year)


----------



## MyBeardAndMe

Yeah I would agree with that. I thought they were pretty much equal in difficulty, but my mind just gave out around question 60 and it was a struggle mentally to finish the test.


----------



## seandapaul24

Overall I though it was a fair exam, though I must say I ended up guessing in about 30 questions.

The breath of the exam is quite large :reading: and it's difficult to cover all the topics. Also, there were some question that weren't properly or completely worded, which caused some confusion. I remember a problem that would normally take two steps to solve, however the question wasn't specific as to where on the given system they were asking for the particular condition. So I had to solve it for all possible locations :brickwall: (remember 2 steps per location) then check the solutions to see if one of my answers was there.

The morning and afternoon were about the same difficulty. For me the afternoon was better. I got a good feel of the exam by then.


----------



## Kovz

I felt the morning and afternoon were equal difficulty. I left both sessions feeling they were both challenging. I know I didn't bomb either session, but I know I didn't ace them either. I'm guessing I would score right around the 70% range. Either slightly above or slightly below...


----------



## dayrongarcia

During the morning and afternoon sections I ended up with the same amount of unanswered questions. Had to guess around 20 of them total, most of the time I was left with 2 options options instead of 4, hopefully I get 50% of the guessed one right.

I do not remember seeing the error on the KVA/KW questions, if they throw it out, do you get the points if you got it correctly?


----------



## Superbiker PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Same to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. But I passed last time around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops. I thought everyone who passed had 'PE' in their username. Looked that way in some other threads I was reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending..not everyone like to boast their PE LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's because we're boasting about passing the PE (at least I'm not and either way passing is something to be proud of). EB-wise it makes sense to have PE on your user name so new members seeking advice can easily see if you've taken and passed the exam. It's an easy way to verify that you've been there/done that and are giving information based on experience.
Click to expand...

Off topic, but has anyone else had trouble changing their display name? After the results of the October exam, I've tried adding PE to the end of my current display name, but it always tells me the name is currently taken. If I search the member list, I don't see it listed. Oh well, maybe I'm better at test taking than I am at forum profile navigation


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I had to send a message to RoadGuy


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Superbiker said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iwire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Same to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. But I passed last time around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops. I thought everyone who passed had 'PE' in their username. Looked that way in some other threads I was reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending..not everyone like to boast their PE LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it's because we're boasting about passing the PE (at least I'm not and either way passing is something to be proud of). EB-wise it makes sense to have PE on your user name so new members seeking advice can easily see if you've taken and passed the exam. It's an easy way to verify that you've been there/done that and are giving information based on experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off topic, but has anyone else had trouble changing their display name? After the results of the October exam, I've tried adding PE to the end of my current display name, but it always tells me the name is currently taken. If I search the member list, I don't see it listed. Oh well, maybe I'm better at test taking than I am at forum profile navigation
Click to expand...

Did a test. Had the same problem. Looks like Ship Wreck has the right idea.


----------



## Superbiker PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I had to send a message to RoadGuy


Thanks Ship Wreck PE. I'll give that a try.


----------



## knight1fox3

Superbiker said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to send a message to RoadGuy
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ship Wreck PE. I'll give that a try.
Click to expand...

I can probably help with looking into this as well. I know for profile changes, members need to have a certain amount of posts too.


----------



## J-Dubbs

I got my PE certification last fall, but the fewer people that know that, the better.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP

iwire said:


> J-Dubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always interesting when I see comments that the morning or afternoon session was easier or harder than the other for the Power exam. My understanding is that problems are fairly evenly distributed through both sessions for Electrical, unlike some of the other exams which have a "breadth" session in the morning and a "depth" session in the afternoon. That was my experience for the most part when I took it last fall, I didn't find either session to be particularly easier than the other and thought topics were spread out pretty evenly between the two.
> 
> Not saying you guys are wrong, just interesting how different perceptions can be.
> 
> 
> 
> I think both are equally hard but because our mind was prep and ready for battle in the morning and as the battle keep grind into the PM session, our mind are working less efficient than the morning (not this cycle test, I took mine last year)
Click to expand...



When I took the PE, my strategy was to read every question and answer every question that required no calculations first (conceptual questions/'gimmie' questions). Then I went through and answered everything that required calculation but I knew how to do it real quick and didn't need to look anything up (or possibly had to look up an equation, but knew I had that tabbed). Then I knew how much time per question I would have to do any research on the more difficult questions. In the morning on mine, I knocked out like 15-20 questions with minimal calculation. In the afternoon there were like 6 that I was able to knock out. One of my friends had the same thing in the morning where he finished two hours early. So he pulled out his practice materials and started working problems out of that (all writing in the exam booklet) to prep for the afternoon.


----------



## adamn185 PE

I hope we don't have to repeat it.


----------



## Saif

Hi,

is there any possibilities that the passing score could be 40-50/80 or it is always above 56/80.

Hoping all of you will pass.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP

Saif said:


> Hi,
> 
> is there any possibilities that the passing score could be 40-50/80 or it is always above 56/80.
> 
> Hoping all of you will pass.


----------



## NJmike PE

Saif said:


> Hi,
> 
> is there any possibilities that the passing score could be 40-50/80 or it is always above 56/80.
> 
> Hoping all of you will pass.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

cupojoe PE said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-Dubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always interesting when I see comments that the morning or afternoon session was easier or harder than the other for the Power exam. My understanding is that problems are fairly evenly distributed through both sessions for Electrical, unlike some of the other exams which have a "breadth" session in the morning and a "depth" session in the afternoon. That was my experience for the most part when I took it last fall, I didn't find either session to be particularly easier than the other and thought topics were spread out pretty evenly between the two.
> 
> Not saying you guys are wrong, just interesting how different perceptions can be.
> 
> 
> 
> I think both are equally hard but because our mind was prep and ready for battle in the morning and as the battle keep grind into the PM session, our mind are working less efficient than the morning (not this cycle test, I took mine last year)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When I took the PE, my strategy was to read every question and answer every question that required no calculations first (conceptual questions/'gimmie' questions). Then I went through and answered everything that required calculation but I knew how to do it real quick and didn't need to look anything up (or possibly had to look up an equation, but knew I had that tabbed). Then I knew how much time per question I would have to do any research on the more difficult questions. In the morning on mine, I knocked out like 15-20 questions with minimal calculation. In the afternoon there were like 6 that I was able to knock out. One of my friends had the same thing in the morning where he finished two hours early. So he pulled out his practice materials and started working problems out of that (all writing in the exam booklet) to prep for the afternoon.
Click to expand...

I used a similiar strategy in April 2014. Worked like a charm. Picked it up from the Spinup book.


----------



## Superbiker PE

I can't speak for the April exam since I thankfully passed the October exam, but, I thought the morning session for Oct '14 was much more difficult than the afternoon. I used every minute of the morning session just to complete the 40 questions. I had approximately 45 minutes to check my answers in the afternoon. I think it has more to do with ones specific area of expertise and luck of the draw in when those questions are asked.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Superbiker PE said:


> I can't speak for the April exam since I thankfully passed the October exam, but, I thought the morning session for Oct '14 was much more difficult than the afternoon. I used every minute of the morning session just to complete the 40 questions. I had approximately 45 minutes to check my answers in the afternoon. I think it has more to do with ones specific area of expertise and luck of the draw in when those questions are asked.


I totally agree. They seem to group questions together. So, if you are going to struggle with a certain group then your perception is that session was more difficult.


----------



## zm83

If they are on schedule hopefully just a few more weeks until results.


----------



## electricalPickles PE

Superbiker PE said:


> I can't speak for the April exam since I thankfully passed the October exam, but, I thought the morning session for Oct '14 was much more difficult than the afternoon. I used every minute of the morning session just to complete the 40 questions. I had approximately 45 minutes to check my answers in the afternoon. I think it has more to do with ones specific area of expertise and luck of the draw in when those questions are asked.


Agreed, afternoon the first 15 problems were easy. Morning had no stretches like that!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> Saif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> is there any possibilities that the passing score could be 40-50/80 or it is always above 56/80.
> 
> Hoping all of you will pass.
Click to expand...

Mike, quit being such a big ole meanie.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Big ole meanie? I thought that was a mild yet appropriate response.


----------



## zm83

Hopefully a few more weeks.


----------



## adamn185 PE

Anyone else checking the website yet?


----------



## iwire

adamn185 said:


> Anyone else checking the website yet?


Too early lol


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

adamn185 said:


> Anyone else checking the website yet?


Nope.


----------



## Saif

will the result be released in this week or the week after?


----------



## matt267 PE

Saif said:


> will the result be released in this week or the week after?


I think this week is too early.

In the meantime, head over to the game section of the site. Specifically: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25068&amp;page=1

It helps pass the time.


----------



## zm83

I passed. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## knight1fox3

Congrats zm83! :thumbs:


----------



## jslogsdon

It's back to the books for me.


----------



## matt267 PE

jslogsdon said:


> It's back to the books for me.


Sorry to hear that. Good luck in Oct.


----------



## Saif

I passsssd


----------



## Saif

Gooood luck for all


----------



## MyBeardAndMe

I passed here in Arizona.

My heart was racing when I saw an e-mail from NCEES in my inbox this morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats to you new PE's.


----------



## iwire

MyBeardAndMe said:


> I passed here in Arizona.
> 
> My heart was racing when I saw an e-mail from NCEES in my inbox this morning.


I got the same feeling last time..it was intense feeling!


----------



## knight1fox3

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Kovz

I passed in Ohio. Wow, what a relief!

Congrats to the others who passed as well!


----------



## khaled

I passed, so glad its over with. Congratulations for everyone who passed, and those who didn't keep trying, you will make it.


----------



## Captain America

So is the best way to study for this test is to pray and hope for good questions? I'm taking the test for the 2nd time on the 30th.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Captain America said:


> So is the best way to study for this test is to pray and hope for good questions? I'm taking the test for the 2nd time on the 30th.




Only if you prepared the same way as the time you failed. If it didn't work last time, pray.


----------



## Captain America

I didn't. This time i focus more on theory. I took the pe power specification and wiki'd every piece of info i could. I studied wildi &amp; and the schaum manuals. Plus I'm taking SOPE as a prep course. Last time, i was focused on problems. This time theory behind problems. Not sure if thats good enough. But we will see.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

It worked for me. I didn't find the practice problems as helpful as others seem to. I was all about organization for the types of problems I would see.


----------



## Captain America

Quick question Ken 3.0. Did you take a prep course to pass the pe power or did you just self study? Im taking SOPE. Im learning a lot but I'm wondering if it would of been better just to do more self studying versus sitting at a computer for 64 hours.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I took SOPE and Gt.


----------



## Captain America

Do you think it helped with you passing the test?


----------



## knight1fox3

The GA Tech course did for me.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I passed because of organization and theory. Most seem to emphasize practice problems which is great if that is how you roll. I can solve problems, that is not an issue. My problem was which one to use. There are multiple ways to ask the questions and it changes the approach. So, i organized examples by type so i had something to reference during the test and it worked for me. The key is to know what will work for you and prepare accordingly. Best of luck! It will be here fast!


----------



## Captain America

Theory was my issue last time. I tried to incorporate more theory based studying this time. still practiced alot of problems. Hopefully more studying with a better understanding of concepts will get me through.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I hope so. Hoping for the best for you and the others!


----------

